# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones por Asturias 6-7/2/2012

## JMTrigos

Parece que se esta volviendo habitual que cuando llueve dos días seguidos (mucho es verdad) aparezcan problemas de inundaciones. Esta tarde se han abierto las compuertas de Rioseco y Tanes lo que es posible que empeore la situación. Algunos enlaces:

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/02/0...s/1195626.html

http://www.elcomercio.es/20120207/as...202071243.html

----------


## jlois

Parece repetirse la misma historia del año pasado, JMTrigos, esperemos que los daños sean los menos posibles.

----------


## JMTrigos

Un enlace de vídeo, en él se ve el desembalse de Rioseco.
http://www.elcomercio.es/videos/astu...e-orillas.html

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante como desembalsa.

Muchas gracias por el enlace JMTrigos :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias JMTrigos por el vídeo que es muy ilustrativo de lo que está pasando.
En él se puede ver lo que pasa cuando ponemos una pila de un puente en el lecho del río y no está lo suficientemente protegida frente a socavaciones o a erosiones remontantes provocadas por riadas. Ese defecto es más frecuente de lo que parece y si no se caen más es porque por suerte las riadas no se repiten sistemáticamente.

----------


## Luján

Los periodistas, como siempre, echando la culpa de la gran crecida a los embalses.

¿No se suponía que los embalses no podían desaguar más que la avenida extrema? O sea, que por mucho que desembalsen, si no estuvieran la inundación sería la misma o incluso más.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Estoy con Luján. Muy bueno el vídeo, JMtrigos. Gracias por poner el reportaje.

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Impresionante ese caudal del río Nalón, JMTrigos, en verdad que la fuerza del agua es colosal y a la que sin duda hay que respetar. Tremendo documento el que nos has aportado, gracias por ello.

----------


## JMTrigos

La pila del puente en mi opinión no se la llevó antes ninguna riada debido a que justo por debajo del puente estaba la presa del Machón desmontada este año y que estaba inutilizada provocando que cada vez que bajaba el rio crecido se desbordaba al barrio que esta en la orilla, pero esa presa frenaba y ralentizaba el agua en esa zona. Ahora no está y el agua baja a toda marcha. 
Por otro lado según la CHC los embalses soltaron menos agua que la que recibieron aunque la queja de la gente viene dada por la tardanza en abrirlas sabiendo lo que estaba cayendo. La cuenca del alto Nalón es muy previsible con sus aportes a esos embalses en las jornadas de lluvia persistente y es la tercera vez en dos años que las abren cuando ya están los cauces de los ríos muy altos y parece casualidad que las dos ultimas veces abrieron sabiendo que la punta de la suelta de agua llegaría a la desembocadura a horas de pleamar. Así que la gente está bastante quemada.

----------


## perdiguera

> La pila del puente en mi opinión no se la llevó antes ninguna riada debido a que justo por debajo del puente estaba la presa del Machón desmontada este año y que estaba inutilizada provocando que cada vez que bajaba el rio crecido se desbordaba al barrio que esta en la orilla, pero esa presa frenaba y ralentizaba el agua en esa zona. Ahora no está y el agua baja a toda marcha. 
> Por otro lado según la CHC los embalses soltaron menos agua que la que recibieron aunque la queja de la gente viene dada por la tardanza en abrirlas sabiendo lo que estaba cayendo. La cuenca del alto Nalón es muy previsible con sus aportes a esos embalses en las jornadas de lluvia persistente y es la tercera vez en dos años que las abren cuando ya están los cauces de los ríos muy altos y parece casualidad que las dos ultimas veces abrieron sabiendo que la punta de la suelta de agua llegaría a la desembocadura a horas de pleamar. Así que la gente está bastante quemada.


Pues es una opinión que comparto totalmente.
Cuando derruyeron la presa deberían haber asegurado las cimentaciones de las pilas del puente o por lo menos revisarlas ante el cambio de pendiente que se realizó el el cauce tras a demolición de la presa.
Por lo demás es muy difícil gestionar unos ríos tan cortos y con tanto caudal. Como el volumen de las presas es pequeño si las abren demasiado antes de la punta de caudal y luego no viene tanto, les criticaran porque han dejado los embalses vacíos, si como parece que ha pasado ahora, tardan en aliviar pues la punta de caudal no se puede absorber y se producen desbordamientos aguas abajo, con lo que también los critican.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo pienso que no solo es culpa de las lluvias, sino que el deshielo de las nevadas últimas también tiene algo que ver.
Y a algo habrá que echarle la culpa, aunque no la tenga. Es ya una tradición que hay que respetar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## JMTrigos

La opinión de la gente a agua pasada, nunca mejor dicho.
http://www.elcomercio.es/20120211/as...202101638.html

----------

